# Beretta APX Full Size.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I am thinking about buying one of these...a local gun store has a great deal on them right now. Do any of you own one, and if so, what do you think of the pistol. I have been holding out for the compact, but after handling the full sized one, I could live with it.

Please advise, thanks!


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> I am thinking about buying one of these...a local gun store has a great deal on them right now. Do any of you own one, and if so, what do you think of the pistol. I have been holding out for the compact, but after handling the full sized one, I could live with it.
> 
> Please advise, thanks!


They seem like nice guns, I just don't know how I feel about them being striker-fired... I like their predecessors too much, the Storms. lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, for me it's the slide cuts, but after handling one, I was able to see them for what Beretta was trying to accomplish...I think. I still want to get the compact version of this pistol the most.


----------

